# Not choking but almost? Help.



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy just ate her food. It is somewhat soft and somewhat hard. I let her dry kibble soak in water for a little. After she was done eating, she was pawing at her face and acting like something was stuck in her throat or mouth. She wasn't choking, coughing, or making any sounds. She just kept pawing at her mouth and turning her head to the side, moving her tongue around, etc. It looks to me like she was trying to get something out. I put my fingers in her mouth and tried to find what it was, but couldn't find anything. She'll do this, then go play for a couple seconds or so, then do it again. She was drinking water fine. What's going on??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Does she have a piece of kibble stuck in the roof of her mouth or in the back of her mouth by her teeth?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Penny does this when she has kibble stuck in her teeth, every time its happened i have always managed to get it out! 
if theres nothing there im not sure wat it could be, but sounds just like what mine do. x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Could be a piece of kibble or possibly a loose tooth.


----------

